# Grüezi from Switzerland



## anndra (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello everyone! I've been playing and making music with my computer for quite a while now. But just recently I discovered making orchestral music when Spitfire released their free version of the BBCSO. My first attempt at scoring to picture can be found in the following video. The main library used was Albion One. I'd be glad to hear some opinions on my cue. Cheers!


----------



## A minor (Aug 14, 2020)

The music fit the view perfectly. The view of course was breath taking, great drone/video work and the music matched it. I liked the score a lot. The only problem was that it abruptly ended.


----------



## ridgero (Aug 14, 2020)

Welcome 

Grüsse aus Zürich


----------



## todo10 (Aug 14, 2020)

OMG what a beauty! However the video quality isn't too good. Do you have it in 4k?

On full screen I see the pixels:


----------



## A minor (Aug 14, 2020)

todo10 said:


> OMG what a beauty! However the video quality isn't too good. Do you have it in 4k?
> 
> On full screen I see the pixels:


No pixelating for me but I watched it on my iPad at both 720 and 1080p.


----------



## todo10 (Aug 14, 2020)

A minor said:


> I watched it on my iPad


That's the point, I'm using a 17'' monitor


----------



## A minor (Aug 14, 2020)

Okay, so I just watched it on my 27" Retina iMac on YouTube at 1080p. The first 20 seconds were a little blurry but after that the distant views seem fine. The scene going fast and low through the rocks didn't look very good. But I figure they uploaded a compressed video file. 
The main thing I want to comment on is that the video views are spectacular and the music complements it very well. I appreciate him doing it. Thank you anndra


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 14, 2020)

Grüezi mitenand.

Is that near Pontresina, by any chance?


----------



## anndra (Aug 14, 2020)

A minor said:


> The music fit the view perfectly. The view of course was breath taking, great drone/video work and the music matched it. I liked the score a lot. The only problem was that it abruptly ended.





todo10 said:


> OMG what a beauty! However the video quality isn't too good. Do you have it in 4k?



Thank you for your kind words. I completely agree that the video quality could be better. It is in FullHD and unfortunately we don't have it in a higher resolution. It was a just-for-fun project and was never intended to go online. But since we really liked the result we changed our minds. However, in our upcoming projects, the video quality will be better! 



Nick Batzdorf said:


> Grüezi mitenand.
> 
> 
> Is that near Pontresina, by any chance?



I live in the canton of Thurgau.


----------



## BassClef (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice music you composed... and welcome to the forum!


----------



## nolotrippen (Aug 16, 2020)

Howdy!


----------



## Rory (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi @anndra,

I think that you guys did a great job on the video. Lots of people are using the DJI Mavic Mini to make videos, which as you know does not record in 4K. I wouldn't worry about that. What counts is your content, not pixel peeping


----------

